# General Discussion > Opinions >  How do you spend Christmas ?

## Maciamo

Just wondering how many of you celebrated Xmas and in what way...
I usually don't do anything special.  :Blush:

----------


## Porl

we tend to just have the family christmas dinner thing....oh..and the family fried breakfast!!! mmm tasty!!!!!  :Joyful: 

Porl''

----------


## nata_no

Hmm, most of the time I'll go out with friens, clubbing or celebrate with family. All depends on my mood, but guess this year I have to be stranded at home.... 
 :Ouch:

----------


## Gaki

My family has traditional British celebration : Turkey dinner, etc..

Then my parents usually go to relatives house for celebration, Chinese Hot-Pot (which is kinda like boiling different food in a big pot), i dont go though because being with old people is kinda boring...  :Laughing:

----------


## Keiichi

Nothing really. It's just a day with kind of a genki feeling to it. And it doesn't snow in Hawaii or anything, so that bites. ^^;

----------


## jeisan

usually spend the morning and have the traditional early diner with my family, then me and my friends usually end up gettting together and doing something as well.

----------


## Haivart

On Christmas Day itself, I sleep in, go to a movie or the zoo, cook something special, and try to do some volunteering. It's my day to rest after participating in four church services the night before.

----------


## neptunemoon

I spend xmas with my mom and grandmom. Nothing special cuz I see them everyday. Open gifts, eat dinner (umm pernir it's some part of the pig i forgot what) then play with gifts. My mom is all bout the family thing so I never been outside for xmas and I wish I could spend it with my friends. One day.......

----------


## jovial_jon

i dont celebrate christmas but i usually go to my nan's house just cos its rare that all the family is in one place....and of course i dont say no to a big traditional dinner :)

----------


## Shadow

My family also has traditional celebration: A big Turkey, Spagetti, Salad, etc. We also have secret santa where we buy small gift items and exchange it with friends and family. Ho ho ho...

----------


## KoranRi

I sleep because I don't celebrate. (yet my relatives do not get this....I still get presents from the few that are persistant)

----------


## kirei_na_me

I will make the family rounds after my kids get up and tear into their presents. Paternal grandmother's house, maternal grandmother's house, maternal grandfather's family get together, etc. etc. With my parents being divorced and my maternal grandparents being divorced, I have always been torn in different directions...

----------


## Dream Time

I don't celebrate Christmas,
but I hang out with some friends,go to the bar that he works in,
hang out with a girl.
hopefully it will snow,I like snow
as far as I remember,Vancouver have not had a white Christmas for a couple of years now.

I don't like eating turkey,so dry

----------


## Hidden_Wisdom

*Voted Family Gathering*

Well we mostly just get together and wait till we can open our Gifts ands celebrate together<but im force to do this>

If it was my way i would hang out with freind and join them in Party:Beer:

----------


## jovial_jon

> _Originally posted by KoranRi_ 
> *I don't celebrate. (yet my relatives do not get this....I still get presents from the few that are persistant)*


 :Laughing:  i get exactly the same thing with my family!

----------


## EscaFlowne

family dinner thing but when that night come....

u know its time to get wild!:P

----------


## kirei_na_me

> _Originally posted by EscaFlowne_ 
> *family dinner thing but when that night come....
> 
> u know its time to get wild!:P*


Yep. At our house, Christmas night is when we bring out the "homemade spirits"...  :Poh:  shhhhhhh

----------


## EscaFlowne

Are you sure your not from georgia[where i grew up a good portion of my life] because that homemade spirits kinda reminds me of what my family in Georgia still to this day make...
quite excellently i might add.  :Blush:

----------


## Eldritch

With family, always like that.

----------


## Keegah

Family. I usually try to be home for at least the week leading up to Christmas.

----------


## TrickleDownEffect

I usually spend Christmas with my family.... boring stuffs

----------

